#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Qual modem ADSL comprar?

## lipeiori

Fala galera, sempre usei o SS4200, mas não sei o que aconteceu que não acho ele em lugar nenhum (ML eu não compro).

To precisando de outro modem mas só tem TP-Link, Planet, Stracta...

Nunca usei nenhum desses e gostaria de saber se algum desses aguenta o tranco como o ótimo SS4200.

Os modelos que achei são: Stracta NM 200+, Planet ADE-3400 e TP-Link TD-8810.

O 500B eu não uso mais, modem horrivel, trava toda hora, instavel... troquei esse modem em 5 lan houses para o SS4200 e nunca mais de problema na internet.

----------


## marlondomenech

É, saiu um boato que esse modem ai que tu usava, o SS4200, parou de ser fabricado, eu também não encontrei mais, nem na Hayamax, que era onde eu comprava.
O 500B não é lá aquelas coisas também. Mas enfim, eu te digo, não compre modem dessas marcas ai, principalmente TP Link e Planet (a outra não conheço), pois já testei alguns modens e equipamentos de ambas, mas são verdadeiras porcarias, vivem dando problema.

O que eu posso te indicar, é pegar um modem um pouco mais parrudo, da própria D-Link, o 2640T por exemplo, é um bom modem. Tem uns modens bons também da Huawei, que tem um alcance legal e tal, mesmo as linhas telefônicas urbanas sendo mais suscetíveis a ruido conforme a distância da central. Alguns modens dessa marca já chegaram a alcançar 4, até 6 quilometros de distância, então seria uma boa pedida pra você, eu acho.  :Proud:

----------


## fredy10

Olha, eu utilizo esse aqui e te garanto que aguenta o tranco do mesmo jeito que o 4200:
*Speedtouch 510 V6*

Um link só para você ver como ele é:
MercadoLivre: modem adsl-2 speedtouch 510 v6 roteador novo garantia - R$ 69.99

Já li inclusive uma matéria onde o técnico abriu os dois e eles são muito parecidos, tanto na forma de construção da placa quanto nos chips utilizados.

Com esse Speedtouch eu nunca tive problemas e ele aguenta várias conexões simultâneas sem abrir o bico... (apesar do tamanho dele ser minúsculo)

Mas atenção: *Tem que ser o modelo V6*, pois você pode inclusive atualizar para a BIOS do UK (reino unido) que fica melhor ainda.
Link do tutorial para atualização:
SpeedTouch 510v6 - Upgrade firmware - Atualizar firmware - Como atualizar/fazer upgrade do firmware do SpeedTouch

Espero ter ajudado.

abraço,
Fredy

----------


## lipeiori

Esse SpeedTouch é horrivel, tenho ele lá em casa, demora a sincronizar, esquenta pra burro, não reconecta quando cai... tava atras de um equivalente ao SS4200, ta impossivel de achar esse modem.

----------


## fredy10

> Esse SpeedTouch é horrivel, tenho ele lá em casa, demora a sincronizar, esquenta pra burro, não reconecta quando cai... tava atras de um equivalente ao SS4200, ta impossivel de achar esse modem.


Bom, você pode até estar com problemas com esse modem, mas dizer que ele é horrível, é exagero. Conheço inúmeras pessoas que tem ele e não tem problemas, só elogios.
Ele esquenta sim, mas qual modem não esquenta? nem o meu parks empresarial que é bombadão fica frio! ele esquenta pra caramba também!
A demora pra sincronizar é só quando você liga ele.
Ele reconecta quando cai sim... ou seu firmware é ruim ou seu modem tá realmente com muitos problemas...

Bom, se sua experiência é ruim com o produto, tente da próxima vez pelo menos não dizer que o produto é HORRÍVEL, como você falou, pois pode não refletir a verdade, como foi o caso.

Falow

----------


## WWANInternet

> Fala galera, sempre usei o SS4200, mas não sei o que aconteceu que não acho ele em lugar nenhum (ML eu não compro).
> 
> To precisando de outro modem mas só tem TP-Link, Planet, Stracta...
> 
> Nunca usei nenhum desses e gostaria de saber se algum desses aguenta o tranco como o ótimo SS4200.
> 
> Os modelos que achei são: Stracta NM 200+, Planet ADE-3400 e TP-Link TD-8810.
> 
> O 500B eu não uso mais, modem horrivel, trava toda hora, instavel... troquei esse modem em 5 lan houses para o SS4200 e nunca mais de problema na internet.


 
olha discordo que o 500B é horrivel ..usei ele por muitos anos e nunca me deu problemas ..com muitosss clientes pendurados .. tem alguns firmwares é que são ruins ..vc tem que acertar a mão com um bom ..mas o modem em si da dlink são bons Principalmente o o B

----------


## lipeiori

> Bom, você pode até estar com problemas com esse modem, mas dizer que ele é horrível, é exagero. Conheço inúmeras pessoas que tem ele e não tem problemas, só elogios.
> Ele esquenta sim, mas qual modem não esquenta? nem o meu parks empresarial que é bombadão fica frio! ele esquenta pra caramba também!
> A demora pra sincronizar é só quando você liga ele.
> Ele reconecta quando cai sim... ou seu firmware é ruim ou seu modem tá realmente com muitos problemas...
> 
> Bom, se sua experiência é ruim com o produto, tente da próxima vez pelo menos não dizer que o produto é HORRÍVEL, como você falou, pois pode não refletir a verdade, como foi o caso.
> 
> Falow


Continuo afirmando que esse modem é horrivel, o firmware que eu usava é o 5.4.0.14.

Eu tinha contrato de manutenção com 5 lan houses, recomendei que trocasse o modem para o SS4200 e nunca mais tiveram problemas com internet. Quando desconecta ele não reconecta, já o SS4200 reconecta na hora, não demora nem 5 segundos.

Tinha um da Huawei também que era sinistro, aguentava o tranco legal, até com linha ruim , atenuação alta, etc.

To vendo que o jeito vai ser esperar aparecer um Siemens ou pegar um 3Com usado, foda que odeio comprar coisa usada.

Sobre o D-Link, já tive experiencia com 2 deles, e pqp, muito ruim... não aguenta nem 10 pcs quando tá roteado, tem que ficar catando firmware por ai... o modem pode até ser bom mas o problema da d-link são os fw podres que ela faz.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Continuo afirmando que esse modem é horrivel, o firmware que eu usava é o 5.4.0.14.
> 
> Eu tinha contrato de manutenção com 5 lan houses, recomendei que trocasse o modem para o SS4200 e nunca mais tiveram problemas com internet. Quando desconecta ele não reconecta, já o SS4200 reconecta na hora, não demora nem 5 segundos.
> 
> Tinha um da Huawei também que era sinistro, aguentava o tranco legal, até com linha ruim , atenuação alta, etc.
> 
> To vendo que o jeito vai ser esperar aparecer um Siemens ou pegar um 3Com usado, foda que odeio comprar coisa usada.
> 
> Sobre o D-Link, já tive experiencia com 2 deles, e pqp, muito ruim... não aguenta nem 10 pcs quando tá roteado, tem que ficar catando firmware por ai... o modem pode até ser bom mas o problema da d-link são os fw podres que ela faz.


 
ai sim eu concordo como rotador realmente ele não aguenta nada e a maioria dos firms dele realmente são ruins principalmente os default da dlink mas o MODEM em bridge apenas é legal

----------


## fredy10

Bom, não vou nem discutir mais então...

Só de ver a questão da desconexão, posso afirmar que há algum problema na linha.

E torno a repitir, o speedtouch RECONECTA AUTOMATICAMENTE! Se sua versão do firmware não faz isso, procure um que faça e pronto!

Mas gosto é gosto... se você me desse um aval técnico pq ele é uma bosta mesmo, eu até que iria dar atenção. Como você pelo visto não entende muito, então nem vou olhar mais as respostas...

DESCONSIDERE TODAS AS MINHAS OUTRAS RESPOSTAS.

----------


## lipeiori

Ah graças a Deus apareceu SS4200 pra vender.

R$ 110 em loja fisica.

Achei tb o novo da Siemens o 201A, é lançamento, será que é superior ao 4200??

Foto dele:

http://gigaset.com/repository/1682/168210/01_201A.jpg

----------


## DiegoTCV

SS4200 agora pode ser considerado raridade ... nem quando viajei aos Estados Unidos encontrei este modelo de modem! Parabéns e boa sorte com esse modem , que é ótimo!! Aliás , todos os modens que falastes na primeira mensagem são uma belíssima porcaria ... caso esse dê problema , use SpeedTouch(caso não funcione , verifique se há algum problema no seu PC)ou PAK-Mananger , da empresa "Pak Corp."! www.tukoncomuvirtu.vai.la é o meu site ;D Aliás , para verificar e achar a solução de problemas no PC aceda : www.internautasinformatica.com , e o site da Pak é www.pak.com ;D Boa sorte com os modens e seu modem encontrado e espero que eu tenha ajudado =)

----------


## DiegoTCV

201A é um novo modem e é um pouco melhor , trava menos e desconecta menos ... quase nem desconecta ... quanto ao Speed Touch , o meu nunca desconectou !!!! O SS4200 é um ótimo modem , de ótimo preço , o 201A é melhor ainda, porém mais caro ... espero ter ajudado !!! www.tukoncomuvirtu.vai.la

----------


## lipeiori

Opa, brigado pela dica.

----------


## UsuarioPE

Pessoal acho que pra mim o que ta mais aguentando o tranco é o SS5200, pelo menos comigo e 50 usuarios simultâneos em horário de pico, o problema é que meu velox ta desconectando, mas o bicho ta aguentando.

A questão é que estou preocupado, e tô procurando um modem melhor que ele.
"simm já usei o gigaset da siemens, ele é bom mas não ta aguentando igual ao SS5200"

valeu.

----------


## Barracuda01

....50 clientes simultâneos roteado? ou bridge?  :Adore:

----------


## UsuarioPE

ROUTER

Rapaz mas é o seguinte, acho que o SS5200 que eu tinha era coisa de cinema, durou 5 anos e agora deu morte súbita, peguei outro 5200 uma porcariaaa, mas tô esperando um 3com chegar pra vê se é bom.

----------


## ricardowz

Está sendo vendido pela Siemens o Speed Stream 5450, acho que é o sucessor do 4200. Alguém confirma essa informação? Sabem se é bom?

----------

